# New to the Forum



## Dinkydoo (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi.

I have a couple of years experience in UK Lau Gar and have recently joined a Seven Star Praying Mantis club - which I absolutely love! Kung Fu has become a huge part of my life these past two years and I enjoy discussing/reading about pretty much anything to do with martial arts. 

I look forward to getting stuck into the forums and learning a little along the way.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome to MT. I like your comment about learning along the way. With an open mind this is just what the site is geared for, with some very good conversation also. If you have any questions please ask, and, do enjoy your time with us.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome to MT. Look around. I'm sure you'll find some conversation to join.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome! Preying mantis is pretty cool, from what little I've seen of it.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Sep 29, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Welcome! Preying mantis is pretty cool, from what little I've seen of it.



I'm loving it so far. 

Having some prior MA experience means that I'm picking it up quite well although it is very different to what I've trained in before. Hand speed and striking power are my strongest points and that certainly fits in nicely with the northern mantis system. The footwork is more complicated than I've been exposed to in Lau Gar although I'm finding that it fits in nicely with fast trapping, striking and overall philosophy of qi xing tanglang.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Merline (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome to the MT forum and nice to know about you. I am also new and excited to be a part of MA forum as found great threads with informative posts before registering here. Hope to see you around the forum.


----------



## Mauthos (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello and welcome!!!


----------



## Janina (Sep 30, 2013)

Welcome to MT Dinkydoo, and hope you enjoy your time here. opcorn:


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Takai (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MartialMellow (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello
My name is Martial Mellow. I am a middle-age adult with some arthritis in my knees. I also have some Meniere&#8217;s syndrome. I began with the *American Schools of Shao-lin Kempo *about 4 weeks ago. Being out of condition and with some physical limitations, I am overwhelmed at times, but I like the school and hope to keep at it.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Welcome Martial Mellow.  You should enjoy it here at MT.  You might want to start your own thread and tell us a little more about yourself.  I am not familiar with Meniere&#8217;s syndrome.  I am guessing it must be something that effects your motor skills?  Sounds like you are willing to overcome and learn around though.  Good job.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 5, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## donald1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Welcome to MT Kung fu is excellent hope you enjoy the Site there's a lot of discussions here and if you got a question most likely the answer can be found here


----------



## MartialMellow (Oct 6, 2013)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome Martial Mellow. You should enjoy it here at MT. You might want to start your own thread and tell us a little more about yourself. I am not familiar with Meniere&#8217;s syndrome. I am guessing it must be something that effects your motor skills? Sounds like you are willing to overcome and learn around though. Good job.


Yes, Meniere's syndrom is when something causes the fluid in the inner ear to increase. There is usually a membrane between the balance system of the inner ear and the rest of the fluids. It may be this membrane that breaks down, because one with Meniere's can become unsteady of one eats too much sodium, so I have to watch my sodium intake. Meniere's can sometimes cause benign positional vertico, which will make one dizzy if one moves a certain way or give one a sense of falling. Most of what I have done in my school has not disturbed my Meniere's, but last week, I was in a group class, and during the first part, we were jumping and doing a 180 degree turn. I had to do mine more slowly than the others.


----------

